
The genius of Luther Burbank, father of the most famous potato in the world - jackfoxy
https://californiascienceweekly.com/2019/11/15/the-genius-of-luther-burbank-father-of-the-french-fry/
======
Quequau
I am disappointed that the most famous potato in the world is not Mr. Potato
Head.

